# hyperlink ohne unterstrich



## sylvie (27. November 2002)

hab meine erste site gebaut und möchte die links in der navigationsleiste nicht unterstrichen haben..wie geht das?


----------



## soraxdesign (27. November 2002)

suchfunktion....

aber wielich net so bin:


<head>
<style>
body, p, div, td {font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt} 
A {text-decoration : *none*}
A:link { color: black}
A:visited { color: black}
A:active { color: CC0021}
A:hover {color: CC0000}
</style>
</head>

sabre


----------



## Adam Wille (27. November 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/pseudoformate.htm#link_visited_hover_active_focus

...und mal das geschriebene unter "Beachten Sie:" lesen - kann leider nicht sagen, ob es von enormer Relevanz ist, was dort steht, aber denke auch nicht, dass Stefan Münz sowas aus Spaß hinschreibt...andererseits wird alles niedergeschriebene nicht von ihm allein sein, sondern auch von mehr als genügend Recherchen aus dem Netz - und *da* findet man ja nun alles mögliche...

So test yourself 

Geist


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (28. November 2002)

Doch doch,die Reihenfolge ist wirklich wichtig.
Besonders unser lieber NN ist da empfindlich.


----------

